# Fehlercode 107 Markt



## dominger (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
immer wenn ich auf Community-->Markt gehe, kommt "Fehlercode:-107 Website konnte nicht geladen werden (unbekannter Fehler)."
E-Mail habe ich bestätigt.
Gegoogelt habe ich schon und bin zu keinem Ergebniss gekommen.
Danke im Vorraus.
MfG


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2014)

Das kommt wenn die Server überlastet sind. Schaue hier Steam Status · Is Steam Down? wenn das kommt ob der Store online ist oder probleme hat.


----------



## dominger (20. Juli 2014)

ok, die Server sind NICHT down und es passiert das Gleiche....
MfG
Jan


----------

